# LFC Back at Wembley



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm very happy also but I went to the final in 88 so Im still nervous


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Think that comes with the territory these days, nothing is ever simple any more.
Thought Dalslish's aftermatch was brilliant : Commentator 'kenny what did you think about the penalty incident' - Dalglish responds 'what do you mean'? - Commentator ' I am talking about the handball' - Dalglish 'exactly'


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Lets hope they win Brian


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do think the game did highlight just what a good keeper Joe Hart is stunning


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hart is world class, never seen him have a bad game yet...


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

BrianR said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Just make sure you beat "The Scum" sorry Cardiff and make sure you beat them well :wink: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Jamo8 said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> ...


 :lol: :lol: am sure it will be really difficult game; cos LFC never have easy ones . Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

C'mon you BLUEBIRDS 8)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

You will be laughing mate when Bellamy throws this


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Bellars is a red now :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

he used to be a Hoops !!!!!!!! ( i worked beside his brother once,, nice young guy,, a welder you know 8) )
ps,,, as was Kenny,, ( a hoops that is !! )


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Great club and a great history !!!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

These are Bellers own words

"Cardiff are the only club for me"

Do the Ayatollah


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ttjay said:


> These are Bellers own words
> 
> "Cardiff are the only club for me"
> 
> Do the Ayatollah


Unless of course LFC come calling, the team I supported as a boy :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

ttjay said:


> C'mon you BLUEBIRDS 8)


 :twisted: Jay come on you know there is only one PREMIER LEAGUE team in Wales and that's The Swans :-*

Martyn


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ttjay said:


> These are Bellers own words
> 
> "Cardiff are the only club for me"
> 
> Do the Ayatollah


i seem to remember he said something similar when he came to Celtic !!!!!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

roddy said:


> ttjay said:
> 
> 
> > These are Bellers own words
> ...


 :lol: :lol: He say's that to all his clubs. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> ttjay said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon you BLUEBIRDS 8)
> ...


UP THE SWANS!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Liverpool 2-1 Manchester Utd

Never seen my team play so badly first half and improve so much in the second.

Sooooooo Happy xx x


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great win jamman always great to put one over Man Ure :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

After beating 1st and 2nd on the Premiership I wonder how we will do against wolves [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> After beating 1st and 2nd on the Premiership I wonder how we will do against wolves [smiley=bomb.gif]


I reckon about 3-0 Carol might even get one :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hindsight is a brilliant thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've had to put my lucky pants on at half time....not happy


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

jamman said:


> I've had to put my lucky pants on at half time....not happy


Pants are working so far just need another now,


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Cmon CITY

Miller should have had the winner

Extra time now


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Be warned I'm going for my extra time lucky cod piece now


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

very close , reds just need to finish, they have dominated throughout. Come on red men !!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What a game :lol: :lol:

Penalties whoever wins I applaud them and I mean that great advert for the game


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Congrats to Cardiff (typing this after Charlie Adams miss)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Errrrrrrrrrrrr Congrats to Liverpool F.C.

Feel so sorry for Cardiff

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

hard luck Cardiff. GET IN LFC Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Gutted

Cardiff did us PROUD

Horrible


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

They did! all the best , pushed us all the way


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

congrats L F C winners of this years mickey mouse cup,
from all MUFC die hards and yes i do have a season ticket....................


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations Cardiff at another loss at Wembley maybe next time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

The eternal victims just win....

good game.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

chassmash said:


> congrats L F C winners of this years mickey mouse cup,
> from all MUFC dickheads and yes i do have a season ticket....................


I love how Man Utd fans always feel like they have to prove they support the club :roll: :roll:

Congrats Cardiff and Liverpool a great final for a change 



GunnerGibson said:


> The eternal victims just win....
> 
> good game.


Shhhhhh Gibbo back in your corner you seen my new wheels :wink: :-*


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

Calm down calm down,
no united fan can let a liverpool win go without a little banter,
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Feck me that was a stressful game to watch as a reds supporter. Really gutted for Kuyt not to have got the winning goal it would have been a fairytale ending to his 6 year trophy drought but still happy with the result. You have to give credit to Cardiff though, proof that Liverpool couldn't just turn up and collect their trophy although certain players need slapping into form for next season or shown the door! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Feck me that was a stressful game to watch as a reds supporter. Really gutted for Kuyt not to have got the winning goal it would have been a fairytale ending to his 6 year trophy drought but still happy with the result. You have to give credit to Cardiff though, proof that Liverpool couldn't just turn up and collect their trophy although certain players need slapping into form for next season or shown the door! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Henderson was soooooooooooooo poor, Gerrard wasn't much better if I'm being honest.

Downing played well though which was great to see.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

As above, United fans can't let Liverpool win stuff without a bit of banter.

I remember all the Red scum making fun of us when we were winning the Carling Cup, but now it seems to be a big deal :lol: Made hard work of a game that should have been easy too. First of many says King Kenny......nonsense.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Like spots you deal with one and another pops up :roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

jamman said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Henderson was soooooooooooooo poor


Henderson who? :lol:

Personally I feel the modern day donkey that is Andy Carrol is a disgrace to the number 9 shirt. I'd be happier having a moody Torres in the team. Big (and costly) mistake Liverpool made there.

Dirk Kuyt though - what a hero..........deserves a statue alongside Shankly at Anfield.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd just like to say congratultaions to Liverpool and if you are let down by Carroll we'll exchange him and Suarez for Leon Best .


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

MUFC.TT said:


> As above, United fans can't let Liverpool win stuff without a bit of banter.
> 
> I remember all the Red scum making fun of us when we were winning the Carling Cup, but now it seems to be a big deal :lol: Made hard work of a game that should have been easy too. First of many says King Kenny......nonsense.


Time will tell chap, Typical humility from another bitter Manc though I note. Kenny Dalglish, only person to have won every major trophy as a player and a manager .... nonsense no doubt. Keep looking on the brightside of life, because a very rich and succesful Man City; a resurgent Liverpool; a retiring Fergusson and a bankrupt Man United, is the future of your club. As LFC fans know only too well, nothing is forever and you are about to learn that too. All the best in the Europa cup.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'd just like to say congratultaions to Liverpool and if you are let down by Carroll we'll exchange him and Suarez for Leon Best .


We were mugged by you lot last year, but I'm hoping lightening doesn't strike twice in this case. :roll:

Actually Suarez had a quiet game but he was effectively man-marked throughout the whole match. It was a shallow victory, but a victory all the same.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'd just like to say congratultaions to Liverpool and if you are let down by Carroll we'll exchange him and Suarez for Leon Best .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: May take you up on that


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

BrianR said:


> MUFC.TT said:
> 
> 
> > As above, United fans can't let Liverpool win stuff without a bit of banter.
> ...


Liverpool cannot yet be seen as resurgent. One trophy doesn't make a team resurgent. Your league position is poor reflecting a lot of your league performances. I love how all the Liverpool fans love King Kenny so much, given that he jumped ship and went to Blackburn in the 90s. Man City cannot yet be seen as successful either, still only won an FA Cup, I fully expect them to win the league this year and success is to be expected when you throw money like that at a club, but incase you haven't noticed, we are the team chasing them. Fergie is the greatest there has been, but life goes on, we will deal with his retirement when the time comes. The club is not bankrupt, in fact we make a ridiculous amount of money every year. As soon as we stop winning trophies (if that happens) the Glazers will leave and there will always be a buyer for United. If you expect us to just disappear and your glory years return, you, my friend, are sorely mistaken


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

MUFC.TT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > MUFC.TT said:
> ...


United are a club in decline; you flatter to decieve. And as I see it, Bob Paisley still has more Champ league medals than Fergusson. You have it your way mate; you are a Manc (probabky from the south) and as usual you guys are never wrong. United are in decline and if you cant see that, then like us you will be suprised when it happens. Last c ount was £700 million on debt I think. Keep hoping though.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

> United are a club in decline; you flatter to decieve. And as I see it, Bob Paisley still has more Champ league medals than Fergusson. You have it your way mate; you are a Manc (probabky from the south) and as usual you guys are never wrong. United are in decline and if you cant see that, then like us you will be suprised when it happens. Last c ount was £700 million on debt I think. Keep hoping though.


We aren't going to dominate as we have and I accept that, I am not blinkered enough to do so. We won the League last year, not something a team in decline does, as you would only know too well. If you follow more recent news you will see that our revenues and profits soared in the last year and our debt is now down to £440million...bit different from £700million :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I believe Phil is from that famous Manchester suberb Ireland he has watched them many times on TV though :lol: :lol:

Don't bite Phil because you know I will win :wink:


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

jamman said:


> I believe Phil is from that famous Manchester suberb Ireland he has watched them many times on TV though :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't bite Phil because you know I will win :wink:


I know as much, maybe more about my club and support them as much as a lot of local scousers will their club. Doesn't matter where I'm from.

Either way, I'm glad you're all so happy with winning the carling cup, glad you are all so pleased with your level of performance and overall quality.

Had enough of this now. Goodbye


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil has thrown his toys out the cot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

C u mate and remember if you can't handle it don't play :wink: :-*


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> Phil has thrown his toys out the cot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> C u mate and remember if you can't handle it don't play :wink: :-*


Like their players, they are only ever any good at giving it out; when it comes to taking it, or having to reflect on their own club they understandibly struggle. Very very blinkered lot, ready for a rude awakening as time has caught up with them; maybe not this year or even next, but very very soon. £440 Million debt means all your profits go towards servicing that debt and it gets larger by the year (look at what you are paying for players, you can no longer compete and that is evident on the pitch (its is your oldest players who deliver). You are right I dont know as much about your club as I do my own, but I also don't want to. The only club with silver in the cupboard at the moment is Liverpool regardless of what cup it is. All the best to you though mate, I am here because I have a TT not because I am an LFC supporter, I started this to have a biot of fun banter, not to slug it out with bitter none mancs (the real ones are bad enough).


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't be silly James. Not remotely annoyed  all fun and games. Bored just, same stuff from scousers all the time 

See above for toys out of the cot  questioning the legitimacy of my support for me club. Immature and poorly informed.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Liverpool finally bring home a trophy after 6 years... the Carling Cup...
Its a bit like being single for 6 years and bringing Susan Boyle home.....
Fair play good on em.

Thought id try and lighten the mood.... :-/


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> Liverpool finally bring home a trophy after 6 years... the Carling Cup...
> Its a bit like being single for 6 years and bringing Susan Boyle home.....
> Fair play good on em.
> 
> Thought id try and lighten the mood.... :-/


Yeah I agree, especially when LFC have a history of bringing home super models many many times before (so only by our own standards Ant) :lol:

Why can't folk just be happy for us? without the nasty digs ? It was decent harmless banter until Mr plastic Manc got involved. I remember when we were winning as much as united have won in the last 15 yrs, I couldn't give a toss if they won the league cup, I just used to think they were a nonentity, didn't feel the need to begrudge them their win. But to Utd fans it is about sheer hatred; we are allowed to win nothing and they will do everything in their power; lies, bullying; slander to try and ensure that is the case; I feel sorry for them to be honest, in effect they are City fans with their brains knocked out; the plastic ones have no identity, no sense of belonging or place, because they are a mongrel race of fans, harking from all corners of the country. When I see the plastic ones I see them as the sad kids at school who sulked when they lost and took their ball home; the kids no one would pick in their teams even if they were a good player; they are the snidely bully kids who hit and ran when no one was looking; they were the loners with no mates; the kids that no one liked, because they turned coat the minute their team wasn't winning (they can't support their local team, so they pick the most successful team at the time in an attempt to bask in their success). I would gladly bring Susan Boyle home every year than be part of that, in the knowledge that I am part of something bigger; I do belong to something special because I was born into it; I will stand and sing when we don't have a trophy for 6 years (they can't sing when they do win. ask Roy Keane); and that if it was Susan Boyle forever then that would not be nice but the singing would still be good. :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats it from me on this subject and to all the real fans all around the country ; Susan Boyle may be all we have to look forward to, but at least that is honest, real and substantial, not something made of plastic. Always look on the bright side of life, derah


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^^^awesome :lol: You talk about bitter....exhibit A. I am happy to concede the united support can be poor, mainly at home, thanks to our lovely tourists and Roy keane was bang on with the prawn sandwich brigade thing, but some of our fans and travelling support is top class. You can have the carling cup and I am fine with that, but as you lot would do to us, we have to give a bit of stick, its the nature of the rivalry. You took my banter bad and bit in a big way. Your thing about plastic Manc is rubbish, I love my club and everything about it, when you are in to it, it's like a family. I didn't have a go at your fans and support, in fact I am big enough to admit the fans are very loyal and support their club well.

I am united through and through and some of what you have said is far more bitter than anything I said. I have grown up with football and am well used to banter, you sir, took it badly.

I too am done on this subject.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Quite sad how this thread has turned out..... :roll:

You said you were finished with the subject quite a few posts ago Phil :roll:


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I know I did James, but other things have been said that required a response. You know I can take football banter very well and am happy to admit Uniteds failings and flaws aswell as other teams quality.

In my first post on this thread I stated it was banter, was taken very badly. Apparently I'm not a real football fan and was some sort of weird child.....over reaction of the highest order.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

MUFC.TT said:


> ^^^^^awesome :lol: You talk about bitter....exhibit A. I am happy to concede the united support can be poor, mainly at home, thanks to our lovely tourists and Roy keane was bang on with the prawn sandwich brigade thing, but some of our fans and travelling support is top class. You can have the carling cup and I am fine with that, but as you lot would do to us, we have to give a bit of stick, its the nature of the rivalry. You took my banter bad and bit in a big way. Your thing about plastic Manc is rubbish, I love my club and everything about it, when you are in to it, it's like a family. I didn't have a go at your fans and support, in fact I am big enough to admit the fans are very loyal and support their club well.
> 
> I am united through and through and some of what you have said is far more bitter than anything I said. I have grown up with football and am well used to banter, you sir, took it badly.
> 
> I too am done on this subject.


OK , glad you are done, again; and thank you for calling me sir. But I repeat, you are the one who took it badly (the cup win), and now you are the one who is biting big big time [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: . But as a Manu fan you are never wrong and you know everything, much much more than anyone else and noone is allowed to tell you anything or to have an opinion - we all have to sit and listen to the 'oh wise ones' who will tell eveyone else how it is, the fonts of all football knowledge who are never wrong. So I will forgive you because you really cannot help it because like you said you are United through and through and I understand how that must be [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] . I await your next response because I have learned that Manu fans are rarely ever done giving their opinions [smiley=gossip.gif] If you want the last word then go for it chap, but this is the last energy I will give to it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brian enough now please mate agree to disagree


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> Brian enough now please mate agree to disagree


No problem.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok Liverpool and Everton in the semi today let's hope it's a good game and settled by the players and not another Howard Webb poor decision.

Best of luck to both teams. (Dont really mean that)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on Liverpool ,European place for us if they win


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Come on Liverpool ,European place for us if they win


Oh in that case I'm happy Everton have just scored :wink:

Offside again :roll:

(NOT REALLY)

Very odd team selection for Liverpool I must say :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

How did Carol miss that header :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's it I can't watch the last 10 minutes


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fully deserved after the second half performance Everton were very subdued


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

EFC fans should look to history to knwo that LFC always have the final laugh. There was only ever one team in it today and the best team definately won. Hard lines EFC .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

BrianR said:


> EFC fans should look to history to knwo that LFC always have the final laugh. There was only ever one team in it today and the best team definately won. Hard lines EFC .


I agree 100% Brian


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glass houses, throwing stones etc from anyone except a Leeds fan :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*

Remind me Gibbo my ol mucker how the once mighty Leeds are doing these days....14th ?

In a perverse way I actually quite enjoyed Liverpool's season this year don't know why because they were dire at times. :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

We'll be promoted in the forthcoming season. .. or if not, whenever Ken Bates dies


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> We'll be promoted in the forthcoming season. .. or if not, whenever Ken Bates dies


That's the spirit :wink:  :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought he was going on about the lack of fans in the Chelsea end - they were lined up outside apparently waiting for their free plastic flags. 3 trips to wembley, one trophy, qualified for Europe and still in the premiership, Poor leeds fans can only dream of such success and tumbleweed moments


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

jamman said:


> Remind me Gibbo my ol mucker how the once mighty Leeds are doing these days....14th ?


Once mighty? 
They've never been mighty just dirty thugs and bully boys.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

jamman said:


> Brian enough now please mate agree to disagree


From some of his other posts in the flameroom he clearly doesnt know the meaning - he has to have the last word everytime. A person with real self issues!

Well done Chelsea.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

msnttf10 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Remind me Gibbo my ol mucker how the once mighty Leeds are doing these days....14th ?
> ...


I love all this Leeds crap that gets spouted, what about Roy Keane, Souness, Jones etc etc all dirty/hard players and not playing for Leeds this hatred for another club is all a little sad.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Brian enough now please mate agree to disagree
> ...


People and glass houses I think. Who the hell do you think you are to stand in judgement on me? Have you never heard of banter? I am guessing you are far to serious for banter eh mate? Drop Tosh a line, you and he would get on well! :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Spot on mate! every one of those players stand out for the fact that they got stuck in and represented the hearts of every fan watching them on the terraces whishing that they were them - Bremnar having a ciggy in the changing rooms always makes me smile. The premiership is worse for not having mpore players like that and teams like Leeds in it.

Come on City!!! One more win please the whole of Merseyside are behind you!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

One of my fave photographs is one of the 1970s Leeds United team, engaging in a pre match ritual.. all of them sinking a pint of beer.. :lol:

Every set of fans in the UK have a hatred of Leeds :lol:

Jamman, you buying the new LFC strip? great retro design....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> One of my fave photographs is one of the 1970s Leeds United team, engaging in a pre match ritual.. all of them sinking a pint of beer.. :lol:
> 
> Every set of fans in the UK have a hatred of Leeds :lol:
> 
> May have done in the past but I doubt its that intense now - maybe Manu Fans, that rivalry appears to run pretty deep as the comments from the Manu fan a few days ago proved. Remember that photo very very funny!! :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Brian enough now please mate agree to disagree
> ...


Well said msnttf10 

The United hatred of Leeds is just bred in to them, think half of them don't even know why they hate them. Liverpool fans are brought up to hate United and vice versa, it's just the way it works. But it's all part of the game we love, some people take it far too seriously though. I have a real issue with songs regarding Munich, Hillsborough etc, that's real hatred and it's also when football fans have gone too far. Some of the things people say and do for football is mad!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil-TT said:


> I have a real issue with songs regarding Munich, Hillsborough etc, that's real hatred and it's also when football fans have gone too far. Some of the things people say and do for football is mad!


Couldn't agree more my little Manc git friend


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

jamman said:


> Phil-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have a real issue with songs regarding Munich, Hillsborough etc, that's real hatred and it's also when football fans have gone too far. Some of the things people say and do for football is mad!
> ...


How nice that we agree on something James :lol: Only joking bud, coming from the rival camps we get on with a nice degree of peace and tranquility :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil-TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Phil-TT said:
> ...


F*** Off :-* :wink: :lol:


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Charming :lol: Should expect nothing less from a bin dipper I suppose :wink: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Phil-TT said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Well said msnttf10 

I note that msnttf10 has disappeared off the face of the earth; seems a little snidey to me - have a dig then hide under the bed rather than take a dig back. Typical Manu Fan, great giving it out, but as with most of them, finds it incredibly difficult to take. And as for his Manc congratulatory friend, I would expect nothing different, Manu fans generally work in packs.

Well done Man City, really deserved your success and the way you did it ,giving old red nose that moment of hope, was brilliant and incredibly funny!! Fergusson said Utds history is insurpassed, he has 2 European cups to go before that is the case; not forgetting that LFC were once '10 titles' ahead of them, not two and thats what I call dominance.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Brian you make me laugh, that I will give you.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Phil-TT said:


> Brian you make me laugh, that I will give you.


And you me Phil - gotta look in the bright side mate eh.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

:lol: :lol: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/philmcnulty/2012/05/phil_mcnulty.html


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

There's always someone in a worse position Gibbo :-*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Bates


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Bates Out


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Brendan Rodgers or GOD as we call him down here is going to manage Liverpool [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Jamo8 said:


> Brendan Rodgers or GOD as we call him down here is going to manage Liverpool [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Tell you what I can't tell you how happy I am about him agreeing to come my Man Utd mates are taking the piss but I don't see the problem in trying someone with a bit of passion for the game about them.

Swansea played some of the best football going this year.

VERY excited.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

jamman said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Brendan Rodgers or GOD as we call him down here is going to manage Liverpool [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


He's a great man manager and will get Liverpool playing his way ( if he gets long enough ). We played some great stuff this year, thanks for the comments jamman. He's bringing three of our backroom staff with him, I had the pleasure of being Pascoe's boot boy when I was an apprentice at Swansea ( back in the day :lol: ). When clubs like Liverpool come calling you can't turn it down he may never get the opportunity again. He has taken a bit of stick down here in the last couple of days, how quickly " fans " can turn. I hope he does well and we get the right man to replace him [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

You can't polish a turd .


----------

